# 6X9's



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

I'm eventually going to upgrade my two 6x9's to some more maybe even four 6x9s. Was looking at these particular ones and seeing if you guys are running them or heard them. Feed back is needed please.


Pioneer TS-A6992R 5-Way 6-Inch X 9-Inch 460-Watt Speaker( for them to be 5 ways I expect them to be good but can't find RMS)


Kenwood KFC-6982IE 6-Inch x 9-Inch 500-Watt Max Power 5-Way Speaker System( Same as the pioneer 5 way)


VIBE BlackDeath QB69( really tried researching these but not much info but the RMS range is from 100-200, they gotta sound good!) 


Kicker KS6930( Seems like a decent pair of 6x9's)


These are my options for now. Like I said if you guys have these and or heard them let me know your opinion and also what you guys are running as far as 6x9's.


Thanks


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

6x9 arent that great run separates...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 21 2010, 01:22 AM~18099993
> *6x9 arent that great run separates...
> *


X2!!!!!

I haven't used 6 x 9's in probably 10-12 years!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

replacing mine with 3 8" subs


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

How are those 8 inch subs?


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

So some mid ranges and tweets are the way to go huh


----------



## CNice (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Jul 23 2010, 03:45 PM~18124929
> *So some mid ranges and tweets are the way to go huh
> *


6x9's are really there just for the lows on a factory setup. but if you using subs then upgrading the 6x9's is kind of point less. just use them as fillers to fill in some of the sound in the back seat. Me i got 4 tweeters, one in each front door and two in the dash facing the windsheild so the sound bounces off. And i upgraded the front door speakers. Hooked up a mids and highs amp to them all, then added a set of subs to fill in the lows and its sounds like a orgasim in your ear.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Jul 23 2010, 04:44 PM~18124924
> *How are those 8 inch subs?
> *


havent gotton to the point of gettin some junk 8's to make my fiberglass package tray


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNice_@Jul 23 2010, 06:59 PM~18125494
> *6x9's are really there just for the lows on a factory setup. but if you using subs then upgrading the 6x9's is kind of point less. just use them as fillers to fill in some of the sound in the back seat. Me i got 4 tweeters, one in each front door and two in the dash facing the windsheild so the sound bounces off. And i upgraded the front door speakers. Hooked up a mids and highs amp to them all, then added a set of subs to fill in the lows and its sounds like a orgasim in your ear.
> *




Well for the moment no subs thats why I was going for the 6x9's. And since I got factory openings in the dash(4x6) I'm going to use those as well and a set of tweets. This will be just enough to get me through for now


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

I used 6x9 Pioneer for high and mid. Sub for bass.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

IM RUNNING 2 KICKER CVRS 1900 WATT AMP 2 6X9'S POLK AUDIO MM691 2 MB QUARTS IN FRONT SOUND CLEAN AND CRISP CLEAR


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

you know that there are 6x9 subwoofers right ?
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-837

but if you are just looking for rear fill
I have used / and will continue to use kicker ds 6930 ( ds is the older style black and yellow highlights one and is nicer than the new one in my oppinion ) I enjoy rear fill so I kept my 6x9s back there and even cut in a 8" midrange in the center to also fill in some of the gap left between subwoofer and front 6.5 speakers. wich the 8" midrange did verry nicely. now the car is pretty darn loud thru the entire range of hz


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I also think that 6x9s arent the best way to go either.. and the 4 6x9s on the package tray is one of the tackiest trends lowriding has seen in awhile :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Alpine Type R 69C


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18423339
> *Alpine Type R  69C
> *


 Hell no

JBL T696..special order


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 07:24 PM~18423458
> *Hell no
> 
> JBL T696..special order
> *


YEAH NO SHIT


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Decided not to go with 4 6x9's since I really dont want to cut the package tray and I still dont think its tacky even if you do have 4 in the rear. I heard about those alpine type R but whats so good about those special order JBL T696.

Also I decided to go with a bazooka tube since my trunk space is next to non existent


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i had the kicker 6930's they were nice , and the only thing i didnt get back when the car got stolen , so somebody loved them as much as i did i guess....


----------



## mkp123 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think that is a brilliant idea after all. I mean the performance increase and health of the system can greatly be seen right from the start itself. I say this because I upgraded my 6 X 9 from two to four and the one I used was Pioneer, which according to me is still the best in what they do best. I am not sure if budget is an issue with you. If that is the case, then I would suggest you to stick with the lower ones!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 05:24 PM~18423458
> *Hell no
> 
> JBL T696..special order
> *


Pic installed? :cheesy:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

4 Pioneer 5 ways


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkp123_@Sep 25 2010, 01:36 AM~18657371
> *I think that is a brilliant idea after all. I mean the performance increase and health of the system can greatly be seen right from the start itself. I say this because I upgraded my 6 X 9 from two to four and the one I used was Pioneer, which according to me is still the best in what they do best. I am not sure if budget is an issue with you. If that is the case, then I would suggest you to stick with the lower ones!
> *




I think I will still with pioneer I damn near see every rider with pioneer for 6x9's. And as far as me putting in 4 of them I'm definitely going to do it. I did say I didn't want to cut the package tray but f that I'm cuting it! Just gotta figure out how I'm going to do it since I'm doing it myself! But thanks for the confirmation bruh


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 26 2010, 12:25 PM~18664418
> *4 Pioneer 5 ways
> *




How are those 5ways. I can't seem to find no one with a lil input on those


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Sep 26 2010, 12:29 PM~18664450
> *How are those 5ways. I can't seem to find no one with a lil input on those
> *


They NEED a amp if you pick some up. Clear as hell if they hooked up right


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Do you have an amp to them and if so how many watts? I was looking for the rms for those but couldn't find it do you know the rms rating?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

ive got 4 , 6x9s in my package tray of my 79 caddie . 2 alpines , 2 kenwoods with some memphis 10s in the trunk . thinking about putting my pioneers in the woodie wagon .


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Sep 26 2010, 02:43 PM~18665128
> *Do you have an amp to them and if so how many watts? I was looking for the rms for those but couldn't find it do you know the rms rating?
> *


I have a sony 225 on it just for temp use since the car is not done but they are 460 watt max and 80 rms


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 30 2010, 10:26 AM~18700379
> *I have a sony 225 on it just for temp use since the car is not done but they are 460 watt max and 80 rms
> *




That RMS rating a lil low!


----------



## sssam71485 (Jun 29, 2009)

RUN 4 6x9'S YOU WILL BE HAPPY...


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Now all I need is a jigsaw so I can try to get those holes cut


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Oct 1 2010, 05:44 PM~18713506
> *That RMS rating a lil low!
> *


Numbers dont always prove points. My boy had a Clarion 100 watt amp that pushed 3 10" audiobahns like a typical 1000 watt amp


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

my rockford 500 digital mono block wired up to 2 clarion 600 rms 12's at one ohm bangs harder than my buddys 1000 watts and 2 tens, the best part i payed 20 bucks for my subs( in a mint carpeted heavy duty sealled box) 200 for the amp, and he payed over 1500 gettin his shit installed, me and a homie put my shit in in 3 hours and a couple hoots of the jainey uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18423458
> *Hell no
> 
> JBL T696..special order
> *


WHO NEED SOME? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 3 2010, 02:11 AM~18973376
> *WHO NEED SOME? :biggrin:
> *


I DO FOR SURE


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

two rockford fosgate prime 6x9s


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Four JBL T595 6x9 in the rear deck.... *  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 3 2010, 12:11 AM~18973376
> *WHO NEED SOME? :biggrin:
> *


 You have some on deck?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2010, 12:06 AM~19089800
> *You have some on deck?
> *


Give me a call...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

what do you all think of alpine type R 6x9s?


----------

